# Shuttered Cover Reveal!



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2014)

I was sent my final cover from Dreamspinner for Shuttered the other day. The artist is Brooke Albrecht. I think she's done a great job! 








(no negative comments, please)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks interesting - can we have a link to a bigger pic, please?


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 12, 2014)

That's a really nice-looking cover. 



Mouse said:


> (no negative comments, please)


*groan*


----------



## The Judge (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice clean-looking cover, though I was having to squint to work out what the teddy-bear thing in the bottom right hand corner was.  Then I clicked.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 12, 2014)

Ooooh that's the one I liked.  very lovely.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 12, 2014)

Contrasting font colours and background will make it easy to read in thumbnail size (when people browse), and it'll work in black and white. [I find it hard to come up with cover ideas that work in and of themselves, but also in thumbnail form].


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 12, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks, gang.



Brian Turner said:


> Looks interesting - can we have a link to a bigger pic, please?



There's nothing bigger online yet, I just used the code from the image on my website. Soon as I get something bigger up, I'll post it here.



Ursa major said:


> *groan*







thaddeus6th said:


> Contrasting font colours and background will make it easy to read in thumbnail size (when people browse), and it'll work in black and white. [I find it hard to come up with cover ideas that work in and of themselves, but also in thumbnail form].



Yeah, I'm very glad I didn't have to do anything myself cos I'm fairly sure I'd suck at it! All I had to do was fill in a form for the artist and that was it. Publisher then sent me five draft covers and I picked the one I thought'd work best.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 12, 2014)

A very nice cover!  The contrast between the figure and the light blue background is quite striking.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2014)

Thank you, Teresa. Like I said, I was shown five drafts but while two were very different, three of them were variations on this one. The colouring on this one really stuck out to me (as did the unusual title position).


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 12, 2014)

I like the typesetting and contrast - you know which one was my favourite but I'm glad you settled on one that you're happy with. Also, as a small thumbnail image it would probably work far better than the cobb.

Go you. Can I tell people I know you? 

pH


----------



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2014)

Having a camera on the cover was definitely the way to go, I think, with that title.


----------



## Glitch (Oct 12, 2014)

Very good Mouse


----------



## Mouse (Oct 12, 2014)

Ta.


----------



## J Riff (Oct 13, 2014)

The dorg steals the show wit his frolicking


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Oct 13, 2014)

The 'Shuttered' thing is good.


----------



## Nick B (Oct 13, 2014)

I can't see any pic on your post Mouse, is there something wrong that I am doing?!


----------



## Juliana (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice.  Congrats!


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice job, Mouse.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks, guys. I feel like I'm taking credit for something I didn't do! It's all down to Brooke and Dreamspinner. I had no input in the design at all. 

Quellist - I have no idea! I guess everybody else can see it?!


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 13, 2014)

Of course it's something you did: you wrote a book that Dreamspinner is about to publish and they think your words deserve an equally good cover.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 13, 2014)

You're too kind, Ursa.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 13, 2014)

Ah, I can see it all now! Very nice, and very clever use of image. Will you be signing them at Bristolcon?


----------



## Mouse (Oct 15, 2014)

Ta. No, not released until late December.


----------



## ratsy (Oct 15, 2014)

Cool. Looks good. Hope you sell a lot!


----------



## Mouse (Oct 15, 2014)

Cheers, m'dear.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice, Mouse! Hope you have lots of sales.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks, Sue.


----------

